# Francis Schaeffer vs. Nancy Pearcey



## CharlieJ (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm almost finished _Total Truth_ by Nancy Pearcey, and I've enjoyed it pretty well. I'm not sure, however, that it represents much of an advance over Schaeffer. (Then again, I haven't read much Schaeffer, and it's been a while.) Disregarding recent illustrative studies and personal anecdotes, does Pearcey's work exhibit any conceptual advances over Shaeffer's regarding either deconstructing opposing worldviews or clarifying Christian theism?


----------



## JennyG (Oct 5, 2010)

I decided to give _Total Truth_ a miss since I'd already read Schaeffer not to mention Harry Blamires' _Christian Mind_.
I'm just starting _Saving Leonardo_, which sounded as if it really might plug a gap in focussing on attitudes shaped by the "arts" aspect of culture. Hope it will turn out to carry on where Iain Murray's tantalisingly brief _Undercover Revolution_ left off.


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 5, 2010)

While I also am not sure that it represents an advance over Schaeffer, I did find it more accessible - and so have other friends. So, its useful in that way.


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh no! I've been uncloaked!

But seriously - is that a perception that some people have of Pearcey? That wasn't what I took from her writing at all - but its also been about 5 years (I was early in college when I read it).


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Who is Nancy Pearcey?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> Who is Nancy Pearcey?


 
Someone who wrote a book that Kathleen finds more accessible than Schaefer.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2010)

Let me google that for you.


----------



## Curt (Oct 6, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> Who is Nancy Pearcey?


 
An old friend of mine.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 7, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> Who is Nancy Pearcey?


someone who by rights ought to be pronounced pierce-ee, but actually turns out to be percy (as in Harry Hotspur)


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow thanks everyone, you really cleared up my question....

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

I read on the google for you thing that she is into the whole intellegient desighn thing, what would Scheaffer's stance have been on that?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 7, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> I read on the google for you thing that she is into the whole intellegient desighn thing, what would Scheaffer's stance have been on that?



If I remember the general thesis of his book, Genesis in Space and Time, he argued for a historical interpretation of Genesis 1-11. Some excerpts are here.


----------



## sastark (Oct 7, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> Wow thanks everyone, you really cleared up my question....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------
> 
> I read on the google for you thing that she is into the whole intellegient desighn thing, what would Scheaffer's stance have been on that?


 
I hope to do research into that exact question, soon, James; however, for the time being I will leave you with this: Charles Thaxton, who has been influential in the founding of the Intelligent Design movement, studied under Schaeffer at L'Abri. I really want to get in contact with Dr. Thaxton and ask him if he ever discussed ID with Dr. Schaeffer. I'll be sure to let you know if I get an article published or a paper written with more info.


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 7, 2010)

sastark said:


> jwright82 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thanks everyone, you really cleared up my question....
> ...


 
I really appreciate that thanks!


----------

